# Riding Low B.C.



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

i see your guyes bikes at mostly every show around oxnard and ventura
your club got some nice bikes
stay up


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

ALWAYS OUT REPRESENTING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

welcome to layitlow you guys have some nice bikes


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 2 2007, 11:36 PM~8921309
> *welcome to layitlow you guys have some nice bikes
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: nice ride and club


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks to everybody  :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Ante feelin' the blue rag....


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 3 2007, 10:15 PM~8928625
> *Ante feelin' the blue rag....
> *


THE BLUE RAG IS WHAT SETS IT OFF HOMIE


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Come to northern cali with that blue rag hangin' get socked in da face!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Come to northern cali with that blue rag hangin' get socked in da face!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Come to northern cali with that blue rag hangin' get socked in da face!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

thats why i had to tell you three times lol( accident) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

:0 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

new page


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER+Oct 4 2007, 10:44 AM~8930251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebangin at it finest


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Oct 4 2007, 06:26 PM~8934210
> *I have when i go visit family in Frisco from Dolores Park
> *


come to da mi$$ion you wont hang shit


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2007, 07:26 PM~8934750
> *Ebangin at it finest
> *


How that fuck is that ebangin'... never said i put it down for the NORTE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 07:39 PM~8934879
> *How that fuck is that ebangin'... never said i put it down for the NORTE
> *


then wtf are you instagating for? stfu already.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

just sayin' it how it is homie.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

you guys got some clean bikes


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Oct 3 2007, 11:42 PM~8929155
> *And i sport one out of my back pocket
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Oct 4 2007, 06:26 PM~8934210
> *I have when i go visit family in Frisco from Dolores Park
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

yea you guyz have clean bikes,
good job


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That bike is baddddd


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 06:27 PM~8981327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup  Dats belongs to are club president


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I love the frame mad props


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 06:31 PM~8981372
> *I love the frame mad props
> *


 Thanks Homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

whats up homies, were having a toy drive hope you can make it--


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9087125
> *whats up homies, were having a toy drive hope you can make it--
> 
> 
> ...


 i think we can make it out


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Riding Low Xmas B-B-Q


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

nice pics homie keep representing...


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks homie just tryin to rep for Bruta County


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Dec 24 2007, 02:47 AM~9519350
> *Riding Low Xmas B-B-Q
> 
> 
> ...


were are you in the picture?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC+Oct 11 2007, 08:33 PM~8981400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loose points for hangin a rag out ya pocket.


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 24 2007, 10:26 PM~9525698
> *were are you in the picture?
> *


Leadbetter Beach in Santa Barbara


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

bikes look good! keep repping your stuff!


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

nice bikes man


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

club lookin good Juanis


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Second bike is looking clean.


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

My Bro Bike


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Oct 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8928625
> *Ante feelin' the blue rag....
> *



MAN IVE READ LIKE LIKE ATLEAST 10 TOPICS WHERE YOU SAY THE SAME SHIT


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Feb 11 2008, 09:05 PM~9921071
> *MAN IVE READ LIKE LIKE ATLEAST 10 TOPICS WHERE YOU SAY THE SAME SHIT
> *


Hey homie that shit about the the rag think it wasn't Me
:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Oct 4 2007, 08:44 AM~8930251
> *Come to northern cali with that blue rag hangin' get socked in da face!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

keep the beef out dis topic


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 12 2008, 10:52 PM~9930036
> *keep the beef out dis topic
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Lil Checo on his trike


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 12 2008, 11:18 PM~9930358
> *Lil Checo on his trike
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Tanks its my lil homies bike but doesnt look like dis any more.... Its being redone new paint and parts and sound system


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 12 2008, 11:27 PM~9930435
> *Tanks its my lil homies bike but doesnt look like dis any more.... Its being redone new paint and parts and sound system
> *


post pics when its done


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 12 2008, 11:18 PM~9930358
> *Lil Checo on his trike
> 
> 
> ...


alot of blue rags on them bikes. Sets
off the frame
work is what I think but ante feeling it :biggrin: jk jk


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 12 2008, 09:52 PM~9930036
> *keep the beef out dis topic
> *


yep you are right Stilo


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

lookin good fellas , keep reppin S.B


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Feb 13 2008, 11:15 PM~9939120
> *lookin good fellas , keep reppin S.B
> *


 For sure homie.. from SB


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 14 2008, 10:49 AM~9941443
> *For sure homie.. from SB
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning Bump


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

I just order new parts for My bike from fantasy toys this is how it looks with out them. I'll post new pictures when I get them


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

I wanna see how it looks with new parts


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 25 2008, 11:35 PM~10031464
> *I wanna see how it looks with new parts
> *


x2


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

So the meeting is on Sunday the 2nd


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 28 2008, 01:14 PM~10051494
> *So the meeting is on Sunday the 2nd
> *



yep


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

your shit looks good keep rollin :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Feb 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10029592
> *I just order new parts for My bike from fantasy toys  this is how it looks with out them. I'll post new pictures when I get them
> 
> 
> ...


WANNA SELL THE FORK


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 09:09 PM~10062477
> *IF I DO WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO??? AND COME BY YOURSELF :|
> *



:0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Feb 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10029592
> *I just order new parts for My bike from fantasy toys  this is how it looks with out them. I'll post new pictures when I get them
> 
> 
> ...


*WANNA SELL THE FORK*?????????
:biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2008, 09:51 PM~10082627
> *WANNA SELL THE FORK?????????
> :biggrin:
> *


Nah that's one of the parts I diding get new


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:tongue:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Wut up club


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

any more pics of ur bikes


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

More club pics coming Sat night


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

My first 26' bike in 1990


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Dang dats ol skool


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Dang the bikes came out clean... Just about to finish my bro's today


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ALL OF YOU GOT SOME NICE BIKES


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice bikes.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Oct 4 2007, 08:41 AM~8930231
> *Come to northern cali with that blue rag hangin' get socked in da face!!!!
> *


come down south with a red rag and get killed:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 22 2008, 11:47 AM~10476296
> *come down south with a red rag and get killed:biggrin:
> *


X3 SERIO SHIT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 22 2008, 10:47 AM~10476296
> *come down south with a red rag and get killed:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 22 2008, 01:47 PM~10476296
> *come down south with a red rag and get killed :biggrin:
> *


come to North Side Fort Worth and get... well... actually Ill uhh hmm Ill call the authorities.


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

brown sensations car show08


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 12 2008, 12:48 PM~10636770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures but where were you I didn't get to meet you


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 12 2008, 04:36 PM~10637947
> *Thanks for the pictures but where were you I didn't  get to meet you
> *


 dont know who u r ,show some faces maybe ill see u guys at the nitelife show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 12 2008, 04:21 PM~10638255
> *dont know who u r ,show some faces maybe ill see u guys at the nitelife show
> *


Ok this is stilo G









and this is Me


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 12 2008, 10:07 PM~10640723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 13 2008, 08:13 PM~10648794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Julian n me workin on his stretche trike :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam that plaque is bad azz. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 19 2008, 07:26 PM~10455512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD AMAKE A COOL BIKE LISCENSE PLATE!


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 13 2008, 07:13 PM~10648794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



same shoes :loco: :ugh:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Good Idea :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@May 22 2008, 08:43 PM~10717492
> *same shoes :loco:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10717033
> *THAT WOULD AMAKE A COOL BIKE  LISCENSE PLATE!
> *


x2.i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@May 22 2008, 08:43 PM~10717492
> *same shoes :loco:  :ugh:
> *


Yea but mine werents as faded :roflmao:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 12 2008, 10:50 PM~10640538
> *Ok this is stilo G
> 
> 
> ...


that plaque is so fucking bad. on the real one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10724687
> *that plaque is so fucking bad. on the real one of the best I have ever seen.
> *


gracias tocayo


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 09:48 PM~10724687
> *that plaque is so fucking bad. on the real one of the best I have ever seen.
> *


amen


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@May 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10717492
> *same shoes :loco:  :ugh:
> *


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@May 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10717492
> *same shoes :loco:  :ugh:
> *


buy 1, get 1 free? :dunno:
stil funy as fuk tho!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 26 2008, 12:19 AM~10737328
> *buy 1, get 1 free? :dunno:
> stil funy as fuk tho!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

New Page
Hey ready for sunday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 27 2008, 10:24 PM~10751754
> *New Page
> Hey ready for sunday!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10767486
> *:cheesy: :yes:
> *


Just finished putting my brothers bike back together... the new paint looks sick you did a good job :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 29 2008, 11:50 PM~10768614
> *Just finished putting my brothers bike back together... the new paint looks sick you did a good job gmoney! :biggrin:
> *


thanx man. i do good work :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 29 2008, 11:50 PM~10768614
> *Just finished putting my brothers bike back together... the new paint looks sick you did a good job :biggrin:
> *


pics??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Quit the bullshitting. :0 
we want to see more pics of the plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2008, 09:40 AM~10812610
> *Quit the bullshitting. :0
> we want to see more pics of the plaque. :biggrin:
> *


 :no: --------- :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2008, 10:45 AM~10812633
> *:no: --------- :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:dunno: :|


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2008, 08:40 AM~10812610
> *Quit the bullshitting. :0
> we want to see more pics of the plaque. :biggrin:
> *


Seriously the plaque came out SICK ASS FUCK!!! You guys do great wotk :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2008, 09:40 AM~10812610
> *Quit the bullshitting. :0
> we want to see more pics of the plaque. :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2008, 08:40 AM~10812610
> *Quit the bullshitting. :0
> we want to see more pics of the plaque. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Jun 12 2008, 08:37 PM~10859208
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


nice plaque


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup guys


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2008, 07:42 PM~10884632
> *sup guys
> *


sup tocayo


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up homies.Looking good out there in the sun.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need me a beach cruiser


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 01:01 PM~11071718
> *I need me a beach cruiser
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what yall kats up too.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2008, 11:49 AM~11127673
> *what yall kats up too.
> *


just stuck at home bored ass a mofo :angry:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jul 19 2008, 11:57 AM~11127720
> *just stuck at home bored ass a mofo :angry:
> *


Get a Job Stilo :biggrin: 
by the way there is the Nite Life BBQ this coming Saturday @ letbetter park @ the beach let me know if you are going


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Plaque is baddd


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:14 PM~11492458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 5 2008, 11:38 PM~12077216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass pic.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW+Nov 5 2008, 11:38 PM~12077216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

I'VE BEEN IN SB FOR OVER 16 YEARS NEVER SEEN THESE BIKES OUT CRUISING. I USED TO MOB MINE ALL THE TIME EVERYDAY FROM THE WESTSIDE TO MONTECITO, SMASHING ALL DAY THE LAST ONE I HAD, HAD 7 GEARS ON A 26" BEACH CRUSIER WITH A HAND BREAK. I USED TO TAKE IT TO THE BARS AND ALL.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Nov 18 2008, 10:07 AM~12190755
> *I'VE BEEN IN SB FOR OVER 16 YEARS NEVER SEEN THESE BIKES OUT CRUISING. I USED TO MOB MINE ALL THE TIME EVERYDAY FROM THE WESTSIDE TO MONTECITO, SMASHING ALL DAY THE LAST ONE I HAD, HAD 7 GEARS ON A 26" BEACH CRUSIER WITH A HAND BREAK. I USED TO TAKE IT TO THE BARS AND ALL.
> *


 :uh: We where just out crusin dis sat along Cabrillo Blvd n up n down State St.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 10 2008, 08:34 PM~11061237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wat up Juanis hows da club doin heard u guys have new chapter wit da junior high


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 10 2008, 09:34 PM~11061237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat lowriders do cruise threw the streets! NICE HOMIES STAY REPPING TO DA FULLEST!


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 7 2009, 08:34 PM~12938240
> *Now Our Illusions Members :biggrin:
> Wat up Juanis hows da club doin heard u guys have new chapter wit da junior high
> *


yep Riding low lancers :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 4 2009, 01:52 PM~13179678
> *yep Riding low lancers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAN U POST BIGGER PICS!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 4 2009, 12:52 PM~13179678
> *yep Riding low lancers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been goin over to La Cumbre damm the kids have sum bad ass ideas


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 4 2009, 08:21 PM~13184320
> *Ive been goin over to La Cumbre damm the kids have sum bad ass ideas
> *


I HOPE OUR KIDS BE THE SAME WAY! GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE FUTURE BIKE BUILDERS!


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 4 2009, 06:42 PM~13183681
> *NICE CAN U POST BIGGER PICS!
> *


Sorry man I don't know how


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hows the rag top goin juanis


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 4 2009, 11:24 PM~13187045
> *Sorry man I don't know how
> *


 :uh: oh man!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 20 2008, 10:53 AM~12210406
> *:uh:  We where just out crusin dis sat along Cabrillo Blvd n up n down State St.
> *


FUCK THAT I GOT ROLLED ON STATE STREET :angry: ME AND MY HOMIE WERE HITTING THREE WHEEL AND WE GOT ROLLED  BUT FUCK IT THEIRS ALL KINDS OF HYNAS DOWN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 5 2009, 09:33 PM~13197320
> *FUCK THAT I GOT ROLLED ON STATE STREET  :angry: ME AND MY HOMIE WERE HITTING THREE WHEEL AND WE GOT ROLLED  BUT FUCK IT THEIRS ALL KINDS OF HYNAS DOWN THERE :biggrin:
> *


Yup State ST is a BUST but true hynas left and right


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13197352
> *Yup State ST is a BUST but true hynas left and right
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 12 2008, 11:01 AM~11071718
> *I need me a beach cruiser
> *


I got one for sale.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 9 2009, 12:06 AM~13221852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2009, 11:06 PM~13221852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BETTER PICS LOOKING REAL GOOD HELPING LIL YOUNGSTERS OUT!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 9 2009, 01:06 AM~13221852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Mar 6 2009, 11:58 AM~13201104
> *I got one for sale.
> *


Naw I like old schwinns. your is like a 80 china model. no offense.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 6 2008, 12:52 AM~12077389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 so you ride on it?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 05:45 PM~13228609
> *:0 so you ride on it?
> *


my lil bro is always cruising it :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 9 2009, 08:47 PM~13228652
> *my lil bro is always cruising it :biggrin:
> *


hell yea i have to show that pic to customers  you guys really looking good if you guys ever need anything just drop a pm bro or call


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 05:49 PM~13228678
> *hell yea i have to show that pic to customers    you guys really looking good if you guys ever need anything just drop a pm bro or call
> *


 :biggrin: for sure


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 9 2009, 09:26 PM~13229167
> *:biggrin: for sure
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 9 2009, 05:26 PM~13228405
> *NICE BETTER PICS LOOKING REAL GOOD HELPING LIL YOUNGSTERS OUT!
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 9 2009, 07:28 PM~13229211
> * gracias homie
> *


de nada! keep it up!


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 05:43 PM~13228588
> *Naw I like old schwinns. your is like a 80 china model. no offense.
> *


Old Schwinns? Do have any pre war ones? And it's Japan not china.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2009, 11:06 PM~13221852
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is what its all about!!! helping the kids out.....giving them pride and respect to the culture and themselves!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 10 2009, 08:17 AM~13235320
> *That is what its all about!!! helping the kids out.....giving them pride and respect to the culture and themselves!!
> *


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good Job


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Mar 10 2009, 11:07 AM~13235243
> *Old Schwinns? Do have any pre war ones? And it's Japan not china.
> *


Na I dont. my bad japan. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

My Little daughters Bike


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

wud up juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 1 2009, 12:03 AM~15235753
> *wud up juan
> *


nothin chillen






































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2009, 09:28 PM~15236058
> *nothin chillen
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP LOKOS!!!...U GUYS READY FOR VEGAS O QUE?


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 30 2009, 09:58 PM~15236297
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What's up Stilo


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2009, 02:22 PM~15241846
> *WUZ UP LOKOS!!!...U GUYS READY FOR VEGAS O QUE?
> *


nothing much
yeah we are go in but we are not taking bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Oct 1 2009, 09:50 PM~15244261
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What's up Stilo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Oct 1 2009, 07:53 PM~15244289
> *nothing much
> yeah we are go in but we are not taking bikes
> *


ORALE FIRME...STOP BY THE CAVE DAWG!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Oct 1 2009, 06:50 PM~15244261
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What's up Stilo
> *


Aqui nomas tryin to get ready for vegas


----------



## 68schwinnproject (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Oct 4 2007, 08:44 AM~8930251
> *Come to northern cali with that blue rag hangin' get socked in da face!!!!
> *


calm down lady....is just to match the bike.... :twak:


----------

